# Trappin bass



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Red eye shad slow retrieves in the shallows was the ticket today. Had to tear it through the vegetation. My buddy caught em on a chartreuse crankbait. Weather was perfect!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

lipless crankbaits can be killer is time of year, nice work!


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

JOE B said:


> Red eye shad slow retrieves in the shallows was the ticket today. Had to tear it through the vegetation. My buddy caught em on a chartreuse crankbait. Weather was perfect!


Same here, had a spinnerbait on of similiar color, nothing. Switched and boom!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Had pretty good experience so far this year with red eyes.

Nice bass...


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I'm gonna throw mine after work, sure as heck ain't going home to watch tv! lol


----------

